# Trump is a surge



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Mole said:


> View attachment 146060


Looks more like the abortion Obama left our country in


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm all for women's rights.


----------



## Laino (Jul 29, 2017)

I think the part that is missing is the brain...oh wait. Never mind.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Pfffttt.... Covfefe.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

The Markets been on an incredible surge since Election Day. It's friggin awesome.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Kalee said:


> Looks more like the abortion Obama left our country in


You think 2016 was worse than 2008/2009 when the economy nearly collapsed after W. Bush? Lol!


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> View attachment 149875
> 
> 
> You think 2016 was worse than 2008/2009 when the economy nearly collapsed after W. Bush? Lol!


Yep - thanks for pointing out that the economy collapsed AFTER Bush and DURING Obama.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> View attachment 149875
> 
> 
> You think 2016 was worse than 2008/2009 when the economy nearly collapsed after W. Bush? Lol!


It wasn't the economy. It was the stupidity of the 20 million homeowners that borrowed up to 300% of their home's value. "My lender told me not to worry about the payment because I can always refinance next year." "My lender told me to go buy an entire home of new furnishings and two new cars so I can add those into the loan." "My lender told me not to worry about the price of my home because it'll be worth $100k more next year." "My lender told me to take out an equity loan of 150% and make interest only payments."
Just as easy as Uber convinced people to drive their cars for pennies a mile, lenders convinced people to overextend themselves into bankruptcy and foreclosure. And just like drivers blamed Uber for their own ignorant decision to drive, homeowners blamed the mortgage industry for loaning them money. We are a nation of "it's always someone else's fault." Pathetic


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It wasn't the economy. It was the stupidity of the 20 million homeowners that borrowed up to 300% of their home's value. "My lender told me not to worry about the payment because I can always refinance next year." "My lender told me to go buy an entire home of new furnishings and two new cars so I can add those into the loan." "My lender told me not to worry about the price of my home because it'll be worth $100k more next year." "My lender told me to take out an equity loan of 150% and make interest only payments."
> Just as easy as Uber convinced people to drive their cars for pennies a mile, lenders convinced people to overextend themselves into bankruptcy and foreclosure. And just like drivers blamed Uber for their own ignorant decision to drive, homeowners blamed the mortgage industry for loaning them money. We are a nation of "it's always someone else's fault." Pathetic


The economy nearly collapsed due to a domino effect of several factors, one of which was the collapse of the housing bubble. But that doesn't change the fact that the money in your bank nearly became as valuable as a roll of toilet paper.



Kalee said:


> Yep - thanks for pointing out that the economy collapsed AFTER Bush and DURING Obama.


Yes, AFTER W. Bush (a parting gift) and DURING President Obama (he had to clean up the mess).


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> The economy nearly collapsed. But that doesn't change the fact that the money in your bank nearly became as valuable as a roll of toilet paper.


What country were you in? The economy didn't nearly collapse. The markets stayed fairly strong, they did loose some. The gov't had to bail out the auto and home industry due to all the bankruptcies and foreclosures. Many jobs in the construction, finance and automotive industry were eliminated, but those were overinflated jobs anyways due to all the "wannabe" buying on credit.
AZ tourism is a huge business, you can see by the graph below that not even a 10% decline happened between 08/09.








I don't know where you get the worthless money in the bank. The Canadien dollar gained strength against the U.S. dollar due to oil being over $100/barrel.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> What country were you in? The economy didn't nearly collapse.


You're woefully underestimating the crisis. Buy a book about it. Check out "Age of Greed" or "Too Big To Fail."


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Yes, AFTER W. Bush (a parting gift) and DURING President Obama (he had to clean up the mess).


 Obama sure as hell cleaned up during his two terms. He doubled our Nat'l debt to over $19 trillion, he had a 400% increase in food stamp recipients, the U.S. dropped down to #27 in the world rankings for mathematics, inner city murder rate climbed to unheard of numbers and opioid overdose deaths climbed 1700% during his eight years. That is a spotless job.
Oh yea, I forgot about this one. Uber started in business the same year as Obama was sworn in, but Uber only screwed over 700,000 drivers not the entire 320 million citizens like Obama did. BTW, do you have your $350,000 to give to our gov't as your part to payoff our country's debt?



Woohaa said:


> You're woefully underestimating the crisis. Buy a book about it. Check out "Age of Greed" or "Too Big To Fail."


I don't need a book. I've been a business owner since the 80's. I've lived it, I don't need to read someone's opinion about it. Look up the U.S. Dept of Commerce for exact non biased numbers.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Obama sure as hell cleaned up during his two terms. He doubled our Nat'l debt to over $19 trillion, he had a 400% increase in food stamp recipients, the U.S. dropped down to #27 in the world rankings for mathematics, inner city murder rate climbed to unheard of numbers and opioid overdose deaths climbed 1700% during his eight years. That is a spotless job.
> Oh yea, I forgot about this one. Uber started in business the same year as Obama was sworn in, but Uber only screwed over 700,000 drivers not the entire 320 million citizens like Obama did. BTW, do you have your $350,000 to give to our gov't as your part to payoff our country's debt?
> 
> I don't need a book. I've been a business owner since the 80's. I've lived it, I don't need to read someone's opinion about it. Look up the U.S. Dept of Commerce for exact non biased numbers.


You blaming President Obama for those things is like someone buying a "fixer upper" and you blaming the current owner for the state of the house he just bought.

The policies of President Obama brought this country back from the brink of destruction. His application of Keynesian economics were not only timely but needed to correct the wrongs implemented by the Right.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> You blaming President Obama for those things is like someone buying a "fixer upper" and you blaming the current owner for the state of the house he just bought.
> 
> The policies of President Obama brought this country back from the brink of destruction. His application of Keynesian economics were not only timely but needed to correct the wrongs implemented by the Right.


The brink of destruction? WTH are you talking about? Please post specifics that you're speaking about. Are you under 30? 
The policies of Obama kept inner city America fat lazy and stupid. Allowing EBT cards to be redeemed at fast food joints. Are you f in kidding me? The majority of welfare recipients have now been receiving benefits for more then 5 years. Continuing unemployment benefits for nearly 2 years. Starting the no child left behind in school program. Well guess what? Our whole damn country was left behind in education. No wonder why corporate America is outsourcing labor. Our millennial labor force is a bunch of overweight uneducated complainers that don't do anything but get stoned. And the ones that don't get stoned are skinny and strung out on heroin.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Mole said:


> View attachment 146060


Tedgey the duck agrees!


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

and to think I thought this site was about Uber stuff.....


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

SpongemanGreg said:


> and to think I thought this site was about Uber stuff.....


Some of us get distracted some times.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The brink of destruction? WTH are you talking about? Please post specifics that you're speaking about. Are you under 30?
> The policies of Obama kept inner city America fat lazy and stupid. Allowing EBT cards to be redeemed at fast food joints. Are you f in kidding me? The majority of welfare recipients have now been receiving benefits for more then 5 years. Continuing unemployment benefits for nearly 2 years. Starting the no child left behind in school program. Well guess what? Our whole damn country was left behind in education. No wonder why corporate America is outsourcing labor. Our millennial labor force is a bunch of overweight uneducated complainers that don't do anything but get stoned. And the ones that don't get stoned are skinny and strung out on heroin.


The most ridiculous post of the day. I'll bypass the fact that welfare benefits are overwhelming used by red state recipients in rural red states, not "inner city America," which also reflects the obesity problem in these same states. Think mayonnaise sandwich eaters strolling through the aisles of Walmart. The rest of your post is filled with conjecture. And while comical, it's hardly the stuff of serious content for discussion.


----------

